# Auf der suche nach einem 24 Zoll



## Svensaar30 (10. Juli 2013)

hi
ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einem 24 zoll bike bzw rahmen in einer super Qualität und einen super Gewicht.
was haltet ihr vom Maxx 24 rahmen ?
oder hat jemand ne bessere alternative?
ich baue das teil natürlich sehr gerne selbst auf 
grüsse Sven


----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2013)

ich kenne den Rahmen nicht, vielleicht schreibst Du mal etwas mehr dazu oder halt nen Link. Was soll mit dem Rad gefahren werden? Was bist Du bereit auszugeben bzw. welches Gewicht willst Du erreichen? Tune hat ein cooles 20" gebaut, denke mal für 7-10k bauen die Dir auch nen 24" auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossecat (11. Juli 2013)

Habe auch schon mal bei Tune preislich nachgefragt für das 20", da müsste der Papa dann schon auch ein VW Golf als Radl haben


----------



## Svensaar30 (11. Juli 2013)

Ja das ist ein Marwis Rahmen aus Titan ca 1000 EUR
Plus die teile
Meiner soll so werden aber ohne Titan Rahmen daher der max Rahmen
Hier der link
http://www.maxx.de/de/bikes/mtb/bikes.php?name=RACEMAXX_24&id=71


----------



## lekanteto (11. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte das 24er von Maxx auf ebay ersteigert und dann so gut wie alle Teile außer Rahmen und Gabel ausgetauscht.
Der Rahmen ist recht niedrig, kann also schon früh gefahren werden.
Bis jetzt bin ich mit Rahmen und Gabel zufrieden.


Wenn du die Sachen neu kaufen willst, würde ich mir auch Kaniabikes anschauen. Da solltest du Rahmen und Gabel günstiger bekommen. Über die Qualität kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (12. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> ich kenne den Rahmen nicht, vielleicht schreibst Du mal etwas mehr dazu oder halt nen Link. Was soll mit dem Rad gefahren werden? Was bist Du bereit auszugeben bzw. welches Gewicht willst Du erreichen? Tune hat ein cooles 20" gebaut, denke mal für 7-10k bauen die Dir auch nen 24" auf...



also ein richtig schönes leichtes 24" baue ich, mit rewel titan-rahmen und anderen hochwertigen teilen für max. 5500,- auf.

wenn es nicht unbedingt schmolke carbon und xx sein muss auch günstiger.

7-10000 ist da doch schon recht weit hergeholt.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (12. Juli 2013)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Marwis Rahmen aus Titan ca 1000 EUR
> Plus die teile
> Meiner soll so werden aber ohne Titan Rahmen daher der max Rahmen
> Hier der link
> http://www.maxx.de/de/bikes/mtb/bikes.php?name=RACEMAXX_24&id=71



für den mawis rahmen kannste locker 2500,- rechnen!

deswegen lasse ich kinderrahmen bei rewel fertigen, aber für 1000,- bekommste so einen auch nicht!;-)


----------



## Svensaar30 (12. Juli 2013)

Das tune kostet komplett ca 4500 EUR


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (12. Juli 2013)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Das tune kostet komplett ca 4500 EUR



das hat aber auch nen stahlrahmen, das mit den mawis-titan kostet n bisschen mehr.

kannst ja den jörg förster von tune kontaktieren, der baut die kinderräder auf und verkauft sie auch.

http://www.tune.de/tune-produkte/tune-kinderrad/


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2013)

Das sind aber doch 20"-Räder, oder bauen die auch 24"?

Von dem Rahmenhersteller in Stahl habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Y_G (12. Juli 2013)

denke mal wenn Du es bezahlst bauen sie dir auch nen 24iger. BTW die kosten waren auch etwas ironisch gemeint. Wollte nur klarstellen das man schon unterscheiden muss was man für das Bike ausgeben kann bzw. will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svensaar30 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich will ca 1500 EUR ausgeben für das 24 er sollte recht leicht sein
Scheibenbremsen usw


----------



## trolliver (13. Juli 2013)

Incl. Rahmen oder zusätzlich? Es sollte beides möglich sein. Es geht dann eher um die Menge der High-End-Custom-Teile aus Carbon oder Titan.


----------



## Svensaar30 (13. Juli 2013)

Ja mit Rahmen wir reden ja hier über kinderbikes nicht über das von Papa


----------



## Y_G (13. Juli 2013)

hat der Papa was Besseres verdient  Also ich investiere seit die Kids fahren detlich mehr Geld in die Kinderräder. Sprich in meins geht nichts und das Budget komplett in die Kleinen


----------



## Svensaar30 (13. Juli 2013)

Budget ist das kleinste Problem......


----------



## Pan Tau (15. Juli 2013)

Nachdem es ja offensichtlich um ein Geländefahrrad für den Nachwuchs geht, werfe ich mal folgende Bikes in den Ring.

a) SCOTT Scale RC JR

b) KANIABIKE Twentyfour Suspension

Beide Bikes solltest Du mit dem geplanten Budget problemlos zu echten Rennziegen um- bzw. aufbauen können - zumindest bei Kaniabikes bekommst Du ja auch nur den Rahmen.

Den Maxx-Rahmen kenne ich nur aus dem Forum und kann dazu leider nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (15. Juli 2013)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Ich will ca 1500 EUR ausgeben für das 24 er sollte recht leicht sein
> Scheibenbremsen usw


 
Welches Gewicht ist den leicht? Was ist dein Zielwert?


----------



## Svensaar30 (15. Juli 2013)

Also so 8 kg wär schon Super .... Fertigt Nicolai kinderrahmen ?
Werde mal Anfragen

Grüße Sven


----------



## storck-riesen (15. Juli 2013)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Also so 8 kg wär schon Super.


 
Dann muss es ja gar nicht mal ein "super leichter" Rahmen sein. Ich baue gerade ein 26er (14 Zoll Rahmenhöhe) mit 24Zoll LRS und Scheibenbremse auf. Der Rahmen kommt einzeln auf ca. 1600g. Zum Einsatz kommt eine Carbon Starrgabel mit 760g (ungekürzter Schaft). Laut meiner Teileliste komme ich so auf knapp über 8kg. Als "backup solution" habe ich noch einen Poison Ethanol 24 Zoll hier stehen. Der Rahmen wiegt in etwa genauso viel (allerdings ohne Lack). 
Also bei deinem Budget von ca. 1500 muss es kein "super leichter" costum made Rahmen sein (es sein denn es ist ausdrücklich gewünscht)  um auf 8kg zu kommen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (15. Juli 2013)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Also so 8 kg wär schon Super .... Fertigt Nicolai kinderrahmen ?
> Werde mal Anfragen
> 
> Grüße Sven



hi,
machen sie.

hatte ich damals auch nachgefragt.

preis war aber jenseits von gut und böse und die mindestabnahmemenge betrug 10stück.

bin dann zu rewel gegangen.


----------



## Svensaar30 (15. Juli 2013)

Was kostet denn der rewel Rahmen ?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (15. Juli 2013)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der rewel Rahmen ?



verkaufe ich für 1499euro, anstatt für 2000euro.

gebe ihn zum ek durch, weil ich gerne kinder unterstütze.

der Nicolai wäre bei 2250euro gelandet.

der 24" für meinen sohn ist auch grad bei rewel in der mache.

bekommt ne getravelte lefty hybrid rein, sram x01 mit pmp kurbel und nen tune cannonball/kong lrs.
mal schaun wo es später vom gewicht landen wird und welche parts dann doch noch wieder getauscht werden.


----------



## BikerDad (15. Juli 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Dann muss es ja gar nicht mal ein "super leichter" Rahmen sein. Ich baue gerade ein 26er (14 Zoll Rahmenhöhe) mit 24Zoll LRS und Scheibenbremse auf. Der Rahmen kommt einzeln auf ca. 1600g. Zum Einsatz kommt eine Carbon Starrgabel mit 760g (ungekürzter Schaft). Laut meiner Teileliste komme ich so auf knapp über 8kg. Als "backup solution" habe ich noch einen Poison Ethanol 24 Zoll hier stehen. Der Rahmen wiegt in etwa genauso viel (allerdings ohne Lack).
> Also bei deinem Budget von ca. 1500 muss es kein "super leichter" costum made Rahmen sein (es sein denn es ist ausdrücklich gewünscht)  um auf 8kg zu kommen.



Wenn in den Rahmen aber eine Federgabel rein soll wird es mit den 8 kg bei dem Budget knapp, bzw ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich.
In unserem 24 Zoll stecken mehr als die 1500 und der Rahmen ist mit V Brake und einer leichten Sid Gabel aufgebaut und das Komplettbike wiegt 8 kg.


----------



## storck-riesen (15. Juli 2013)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Wenn in den Rahmen aber eine Federgabel rein soll wird es mit den 8 kg bei dem Budget knapp, bzw ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich.
> In unserem 24 Zoll stecken mehr als die 1500 und der Rahmen ist mit V Brake und einer leichten Sid Gabel aufgebaut und das Komplettbike wiegt 8 kg.


 
Ja, richtig. 1500 sollten aber reichen, wenn der Rahmen nicht mehr als 250 kostet. Das Gewicht geht mit Federgabel dann klar in Richtung 9kg.


----------



## Y_G (15. Juli 2013)

Also wenn ich jetzt mal mit unserem Beinn 20" large rechne, der liegt bei 7,3 kg mit Starrgabel. Der Aufschlag auf ein 24" + die Federgabel sollte doch nicht mehr als 700g sein oder? Ich liege mit den kosten so bei 600 â¬ denke ich. Habs lieber nicht genau gerechnet. Dann bleiben immer noch 900 â¬ Ã¼brig fÃ¼r leichtere Teile. Der Isla-Rahmen wird ja auch nicht extrem leichter als ein Kania sein...


----------



## storck-riesen (15. Juli 2013)

Mein kleiner 26 Zöller bzw. auch mein 24 Zöller liegen bei knapp über 1600g. Die Differenz zu einem Isla 20 bzw 24 Zöller kenn ich nicht. Meine Carbonstarrgabel bringt 760g auf die Waage. Eine SID ca. 600g mehr. Scheibenbremsen wiegen auch ein paar Gramm mehr als V Bracke. Größere Felgen, Schläuche und Reifen, längere Kurbel, mehr Gänge, usw. Das summiert sich ganz schnell auf knapp unter 9 Kilo. Hätte das vor meiner Teileauflistung auch nicht gedacht (hatte auch mit Federgabel um die 8kg gerechnet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (15. Juli 2013)

naja ich bekomme die Tage ja auch noch den poison 24", dann muss ich ja auch mal rechnen. Wobei ich das 24" erst in 2 Jahren brauche... kann ich diesmal gut planen. Mehr Gänge ist ja mal die Frage, unser 20iger ist ja auch schon 1x9. Wir haben auch nicht das leichteste verbaut. Ich hab zwar schon drauf geachtet aber Budget war/ist nicht 1.5k. Ich hoffe ja auch immer noch das ich die 6 vor dem Komma schaffe.


----------



## BikerDad (15. Juli 2013)

-der Aufschlag beim Rahmen beträgt je nachdem 250 - 350 gramm
-die Laufräder sind bei mir schon Tune und Velocity ich hätte gedacht ich komme leichter, wiegen ca. 1450 gramm also ca. 400 gramm Aufschlag ,
-dann noch die Federgabel, meine wiegt 1050 gramm, aktuelle, normale ca. 1400, also nochmals die 700 gramm 
- Reifen kommen auch noch dazu

ich hätte auch gedacht ich komme locker unter 8, dann waren es knapp 7,95
mittlerweile durch Tausch von XTR kassette auf XT knapp über 8 kg
Es gibt aber keine Stahlschraube mehr am Bike, Schaltwerk bearbeitet, Sattel hat ein Carbongestell

vielleicht zauberst Du für uns ja noch was aus dem Ärmel, und Hauptsache es gibt  Bilder an denen wir uns ergötzen können


----------



## Y_G (15. Juli 2013)

I will do my very best  aber das dauert noch. Jetzt erst mal das 20iger fertig schrauben.


----------



## Dantethr (1. September 2013)

Habe meinem Sohn ein Merida Dakar, für 800, gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bilder siehe Album
Preis-Leistung stimmen, wenn man dazu noch bedenkt, dass die Kinder diese Größe nicht wirklich lange fahren.


----------



## Ann (1. September 2013)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Habe meinem Sohn ein Merida Dakar, für 800, gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.



was ist denn da für ein umbau dabei, wenn das dakar 800 euro gekostet hat?


----------



## endorphini (2. September 2013)

ich hab in gruenbärs Nachwuchsförderungs-Thread unser RaceMaxx 24 gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177347&page=29

Das hat übrigens keine Disk Aufnahme, nur Canti...
Mit 1k, viel ebay und ein wenig Restekiste ists bei 9kg gelandet mit 3x8 und Kinesis Gabel. Für 8kg müsste wohl nochmal minimum 1k oder eine Drehbank + Fräse her.

Der Rahmen ist nach meinen Recherchen einer der kleineren 24er.
Kurz im Oberrohr, Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr. Mit Kinesis ist schon bei unserer 125cm Tochter ein hoher Tange Steuersatz und 20mm spacer drin. (auf den Fotos noch tiefer gespacert).

Ich bin zufrieden soweit. Die Lütte auch. Ein paar Teile werden jetzt noch getauscht (Sattel, Pedale, Innenlager) oder sollten noch leichter werden (Laufradsatz).
Im Vergleich zum gleich schweren Poison Ethanol natürlich kein Schäppchen. Dafür schon lackiert mit einer nicht sehr harten aber zähen und gut haftenden Pulverung.


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Bin grade nochmal ueber einen aelteren Thread gestolpert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10036556&postcount=83

Umbau von einem 2011er oder 2012er Kaniabike Twentyfour zum Racebike fuer die Tochter
8,3 kg fuer ca. 1000 Euronen
Vielleicht ist die Teileliste fuer den ein oder anderen Interressant

Spaeter dann mit 26er Scheibenbremsradsatz im 24er Rahmen (8,4kg) 
Quasi vorlaeufer vom 29er


----------



## Diman (2. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Spaeter dann mit 26er Scheibenbremsradsatz im 24er Rahmen (8,4kg)
> Quasi vorlaeufer vom 29er


Die Frage ist ob das überhaupt geht. Hab ich auch bei 24" Kona probiert mit dem Ergebnis 24" HR und 26" VR, also eher scaled sizing als 29".


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

ja, passt (mit Bildern):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10075293&postcount=88

war aber wohl noch die erste Generation vom 24er, wenn ich das Bild richtig deute, und hinten ziemlich knapp. Keine Ahnung, ob es bei den neueren auch noch passen wuerde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lewapitti (25. Dezember 2017)

da der thread-titel zu meiner situation passt, hole ich das ding mal wieder hoch.

nach überfliegen diverser 24"-threads (und entsprechender tuningteile) konnte ich den kandidaten-kreis schon etwas einengen. allerdings deckt die liste (noch) eine range von 499€, 12 kg (orbea team-disc) bis 1299€, 9 kg (vpace max24) ab.

jetzt würde ich excel gern in die entscheidungsfindung einbeziehen...
mit welchem finanziellen tuning-aufwand (bzw. mehrpreis des basisrades) muss man pro 1 kg rechnen? ist die 12>>11, 11>>10, 10>>9 stufung sinnvoll, oder muss man feiner unterteilen?  gibt es evtl. DIE gewichtsgrenze ab der die kosten durch die decke gehen?
das mit dem preis i.d.r. die qualitative ausstattung steigt, die tuning-arbeitsleistung auch einen preis hat und es noch zahlreiche andere faktoren gibt, ist mir dabei klar...


----------



## reijada (25. Dezember 2017)

Tag,

Das Orbea Team MX Disc in 24“ hab ich diese Woche für den Sohn eines Freundes zusammengebaut.
Ein bisschen erschrocken hat mich das Gewicht des Rades.
Schätze knapp über 12kg.
Die Disc und evtl. auch die Laufräder machen das annehmbar leichte MX Team mit V Brakes doch zum Brocken.
Ich habe es leider versäumt zu wiegen.
Kann ich aber noch nachholen.
Für ein MX unter 9Kg zu bekommen muss man den Anschaffungspreis knapp verdoppeln.
Allerdings fährt, bremst und lenkt es dann besser.
Um in die Nähe von 8Kg zu kommen muss man schon mit Komplettkosten von 1400€ rechnen.
Meine Tochter fährt jetzt ein 26“ Focus Raven, mit Federgabel fahrfertig(!) unter 8 Kg. Gibt hier auch nen Thread drüber. 
Hat allerdings auch knapp über 1500€ gekostet.
Und es sind einige gebrauchte Teile verbaut worden, zb Eine Sid Worldcup, Federleicht kurbeln, Carbon Lenker, Carbon Stütze, Carbon Sattel und die Pedale.
Mit Neuteilen werden es locker 2000€


----------



## lewapitti (25. Dezember 2017)

Hallo reijada,
besten Dank für dein Feedback.
Das "klingt" nach ca. 150-200€ pro Kilogramm... heftig! Mit 800-850€ Gesamtbudget sind demnach nur 10,5-11,0 kg realistisch.
Im Vergleich zum MX24 Team-Disc (499€, 12 kg), scheint dann auch das Scott Scale RC JR 24 (699€, 10,1 kg) sein Geld wert zu sein.
Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------

